# Custom Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian Slant Top



## ZombiAdam (Mar 2, 2011)

So one of my pals from the studio "Will Putney" who happen to play in Fit For An Autopsy got an endorsement deal from Bernie Rico Jr. and received the sweetest looking/playing 7 string I've ever seen. Straight out of the box it called attention with it's clean simple oil finish. The only thing better than the looks was how it sounded and played. I decided right then and there to spend all my savings on my own custom Bernie Rico Jr. guitar! I went to his site and got all the info I needed and gave him a call. We talked for weeks almost every other day to get all the specs and work out the looks of this new monster. In the end we decided to do a 7 string Hesperian Slant Top with a neck thru construction, mahogany wings with a Spalted Maple top. I also wanted custom text inlays and the glow in the dark side blocks! So it's been 2 months since I put my deposit in and I just got some sweet progress pictures straight out of the wood shop and thought I'd share it!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 2, 2011)

Imo, these Rico slant tops are amongst the sweetest axes you can get. I really REEEAAALLY like every aspect of their design.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2011)

Considering my friendship with certain band members, I can only assume that the "Adam" inlay is in honor of me. Why wouldn't it be, right?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 2, 2011)

That is one beautiful looking git-fiddle. Spalted tops = I need new shorts.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 2, 2011)

Only 2 months? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 2, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Only 2 months? hmmmmmmmmm



 My same sentiments... when people have been apparently waiting for a long time to get their guitars from him.


----------



## ZombiAdam (Mar 15, 2011)

Yup! I have heard that some people wait a very long time and I was afraid of that. I just made sure to contact him every week or so asking for an update and some progress photos!


----------



## kmanick (Mar 15, 2011)

wow! that looks great!
You're going to love it, I can't get over how well my Hesperian plays.
I really wish I could've snagged snagged another one when the getting was good.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 15, 2011)

thread makes me smile for you but a frown for me given we havent seen anything from everyone elses orders


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, Bern-dog is a man of good work. I said it before and I'll say it again - its much better that he does things right, instead of rushing things.


----------



## kruneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Hey, Bern-dog is a man of good work. I said it before and I'll say it again - its much better that he does things right, instead of rushing things.



We all agree that it´s for the better he keep up with his level of craftmanship, but it´s a matter of not let older orders wait while working on newer ones.


----------



## WillDfx (Mar 15, 2011)

kruneh said:


> We all agree that it´s for the better he keep up with his level of craftmanship, but it´s a matter of not let older orders wait while working on newer ones.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, I get what ya'll are saying. Perhaps he just wants to treat his endorsees as if they're.. well, not just customers.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 15, 2011)

ZombiAdam said:


> Yup! I have heard that some people wait a very long time and I was afraid of that. I just made sure to contact him every week or so asking for an update and some progress photos!



It's my understanding that luthiers generally hate when customers do that, but grats on the new guitar! Why is the zombie hand inlay on the 13th fret?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 15, 2011)

Zombiadam, are you an endorser? I got the impression from your email that you are not. I ask because my order has been in for over a year. I got close, because a couple of weeks ago Bernie called and said it was about to go to paint and he noticed that there was an order error so the neck was the wrong material, so he's building a new one. Hopefully he can expedite mine like he did yours. Sweet spalt, btw.


----------



## MTech (Mar 15, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I ask because my order has been in for over a year. I got close, because a couple of weeks ago Bernie called and said it was about to go to paint and he noticed that there was an order error so the neck was the wrong material, so he's building a new one.


Know the feeling


----------



## ZombiAdam (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sure he is getting swamped with orders but maintaining a level of craftmanship is no easy task. I just hope now it won't take 8 months to finish now since he started it so fast.


----------



## ZombiAdam (May 19, 2011)

Bernie hit me up via e-mail last week giving me on of the best news of the year! "Your guitar is ready to be shipped! Two days after that e-mail I receive another one saying there was san "Issue" with the new and it would have to be re-built from scratch.... I can not find words for my disappointment... I'm not sure how long it will take to have my custom Bernie in my hands now....


----------



## Invader (May 19, 2011)

Did Bernie give you any further info regarding the "issue"?

That sucks big time.


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 19, 2011)

Holy shit I want one so bad. Can't wait to see it finished.

EDIT: didn't read everything that really sucks man. My above message still applies but I hope for your sake it doesn't take to long.


----------



## Emperoff (May 19, 2011)

ZombiAdam said:


> Bernie hit me up via e-mail last week giving me on of the best news of the year! "Your guitar is ready to be shipped! Two days after that e-mail I receive another one saying there was san "Issue" with the new and it would have to be re-built from scratch.... I can not find words for my disappointment... I'm not sure how long it will take to have my custom Bernie in my hands now....



What? Didn't he explained anything about the issue?


----------



## mikernaut (May 19, 2011)

ugh , I wonder what happened. heartbreaking news


----------



## SirMyghin (May 19, 2011)

ZombiAdam said:


> Yup! I have heard that some people wait a very long time and I was afraid of that. I just made sure to contact him every week or so asking for an update and some progress photos!



Bet that makes you a real joy to work with 

Looks alright, hope you plan to get more than an oil finish on a spalt top though, seeing as they are in need of a bit more protection. Seems like you got a lot of 'progress' over the course of 2 months, especially from Bernie time line standards. I too would like to know more about this 'issue' as I have my suspicions.


----------



## NeoG (May 19, 2011)

Right, so a guy who seems to not be an endorsee, makes a deposit and 2 months later the guitar is already at that stage while others wait months with no progress pics...

smells fishy....

I myself made a deposit 1 month and half ago, wrote an email 2 weeks ago just to know if he even started to work on it, and the guy who works on replying emails didnt take time to even answer.

I dont care waiting as i was expecting it to take a year for him to build it, judging from what i see around here, however communication could be better...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2011)

There's been a ridiculous amount of sexy spalted maple going around lately. I think I need another guitar w/ a spalted cap. 

Fine guitar choice, sir...


----------



## 7StringedBeast (May 19, 2011)

Shit...spalted-flamed maple?

Win.


----------



## Hollowway (May 20, 2011)

Bummer, man! The rebuild shouldn't take too long, though. Mine was in production for just over a year before it had to be rebuilt, and 4 months after that is already got the paint and clearcoat on, so it's coming along fast now. You could potentially ask him if it's a cosmetic issue if he'd let you use it until the new one is done. He did that with that red and white 7 on here (who's owner I can't remember right now).


----------



## mikernaut (May 20, 2011)

Well he had already shipped mine to me and I discovered the inlay error upon opening the case. We talked about just putting it up for sale but then I'd be out of having a 7 string until the correct one is finished so Bernie just said hang on to it and play it for now.

Shame about the errors and mishaps lately.


----------



## noob_pwn (May 21, 2011)

Will Putney is currently mixing/mastering my band's cd.
The guitar looks fantastic


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 21, 2011)

NeoG said:


> Right, so a guy who seems to not be an endorsee, makes a deposit and 2 months later the guitar is already at that stage while others wait months with no progress pics...
> 
> smells fishy....
> 
> ...



Don't know about that but I always get a quick responses.


----------



## orakle (May 21, 2011)

slant top is so much more confortable than archtop

great choice mate ;D


----------



## travis bickle (May 24, 2011)

im in serious drool mode, that instrument is perfect. can't wait for my hesperian 7!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZombiAdam (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I haven't updated about the status of my guitar in quite a few months. Main reason being that I have not heard much from Bernie himself besides that there was a neck "issue" and then a wrong inlay position "issue". I have gotten some new pictures but as far as having a finish date in the near future... I don't see it happening. All I can do is wait maybe another 6 months and hope?


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice, it looks like he moved the zombi hand to the 12th fret and the Adam to the 17th frets. They were in the 13th and 18th in you're older photo.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 28, 2012)

Whoa, that's a drag. Glad it's going again, though. Truth be told, if you got that before I got mine (which is a year older than yours) I might have had to come kill you, so this really worked out to your advantage.  Mine had to be rebuilt twice, so I'm hoping it won't be long now myself. Good news is that this definitely looks like a nicer build than the last one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 28, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> Nice, it looks like he moved the zombi hand to the 12th fret and the Adam to the 17th frets. They were in the 13th and 18th in you're older photo.



Is that why it had to be re-built?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 28, 2012)

orakle said:


> slant top is so much more confortable than archtop
> 
> great choice mate ;D



I'm not well-versed in BRJ lore, so explain- is the slanted top something like a bent top? It looks a little like that to me, not having had the full first hand 3D experience.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 28, 2012)

How "slanted" is the top? Is it flat in the middle and slants more on the wings? I really dig the design and the idea - Decibel do something similar. So in short - what's the radius of the top on your bernie?


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey man, that spalt is looking mighty fine! At least you've got that going for you!

Yes, these wait times are a bit of a drag. But as MAJ pointed out - it's become kind of the standard for most luthiers. Like I've said many times though - once these puppies are finally in our hands (I've been waiting over a year for mine too) we will be screaming like little giddy girls over the awesomeness. I assure you.


----------



## Isan (Mar 28, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> My same sentiments... when people have been apparently waiting for a long time to get their guitars from him.



And there we have the reason I sold my slot


----------



## AntonTsygankov (May 11, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm new on this forum and I apologize for my english, but I want to warn everybody about a guy who started this thread. His name is Adam Bosch, his nick is Adam End or ZombiAdam on different forums. He lives in Jersey city, NJ. 

Back in 2007, I was cheated by him on Ebay. I purchased Mesa Boggie Triple rectifier from him, which he never sent me to Moscow. I was a student back then and I worked very hard for whole month to earn 1550$ that I paid for that Mesa head with shipping to Moscow Russia. 

Adam's Ebay ID was discohellfever, and you can see same name in his address line here :

Adam End (Adam End) on Myspace


After I paid Adam via Western Union - he answered my email just once, and after that he disappeared completely. I found his phone on the web, but took the phone just once, sad that Adam is not available now(I'm pretty sure that it was him), and after he never answered any calls from me. 
I emailed him a thousand times, to myspace, to his emails, to his band emails - and I never got a reply.

After few months I submitted a complain to Moscow's police UBeP (a department of economical crimes). They got Adam's home address that was used when he got my money transfer from Western Union.

After 4 months I came to New York, and went to NJ police department straight from airport. I took at papers with myself, showed it to police officers there. They promised to help and we drove to his house in the police car. 
Adam's district was really poor, if I knew that he lives in such place - I would never sent him a money. 

The house door was opened by black lady who told us that Adam moved to other house several months ago. The police officer gave me his mobile phone number and email and told me to call him if there's any info of Adam's new address. 
I decided to quit my investigations at that time, because I spent too much time and nerves on everything.


Now I play in one of the very famous "top 10" russian music band, and can afford to buy one Mesa head every time I perform on stage. The reason of my post that I just don't want anybody of you guys to get in the situation like I did. 
Never buy anything from him either on Ebay or here. I have the strong feeling that I wasn't only his victim. 

I'm Bernie Rico endorser (you can find me in his artists list) and I already told Bernie about this Adam's situation. Bernie is a really nice guy and I don't want this jerk to deliver him any problems. 

If anybody of you guys have any doubts in my words - I can upload all the docs online, I still have it. 
Regards,
Anton.


P.S. 
Just in case - here's some more Adam profiles :


Twitter
OkCupid | zombiadam / 27 / M / Jersey City, New Jersey
Adam End (Adam End) on Myspace
http://www.myspace.com/collectivenoisenj/photos/4016705#{%22ImageId%22%3A4016705}


----------



## aaron_rose (May 11, 2012)

that sucks man! i misread the post...


----------



## Webmaestro (May 11, 2012)

AntonTsygankov said:


> The house door was opened by black lady who told us that Adam moved to other house several months ago.



I'm very curious why you felt the need to point out the ethnicity of the person who answered the door.


----------



## Invader (May 11, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> I'm very curious why you felt the need to point out the ethnicity of the person who answered the door.



He is Russian. He apologized for his English right at the start of the post. I'm sure he didn't mean it the way you (and many others) probably understood it.


----------



## Rook (May 11, 2012)

^Yeah, the race thing isn't the same in Europe and Russia. If somebody's white, they're white, if they're black they're black, it doesn't have any connotations beyond the literal here.

Anyway.

This thread is beyond bizarre, and is a little frustrating. I really hope my order with BRJ doesn't get really strung out and annoying...


----------



## AntonTsygankov (May 11, 2012)

Guys, I'm really sorry if that line offended somebody, the last thing I wanted is hurt someone's feelings. My english is not very good, and I didn't mean anything bad about that lady when I wrote this...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 11, 2012)

I laughed, because in Russia I'm sure that'd be a pretty defining characteristic. Not a lot of Tyrones or Keishas over there, I'd imagine


----------



## Danukenator (May 11, 2012)

Reading this thread was like a mild trip. It left me with more questions than answers lol. 

Man, this has really killed my Rico gas. My order from another builder has now gone about three months past my estimate and I am starting to get annoyed. I can't imagine how you guys feel.


----------



## Cremated (May 12, 2012)

I know this is technically an old thread but wtf... Nice guitar with the worst inlays ever. Then the whole rip-off thing... This threads weird.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to toss a grenade in the forum then run. I'm not really concerned, just found that comment odd. But back on topic...

I'm really surprised how backed-up all these luthiers are. I mean, the demand is amazing. I think back to when I was younger--and was considering going to Roberto Venn after high school (I grew up in AZ, so it was nearby), but I thought "nah, probably isn't much money in building custom guitars."

Man, was I wrong. Great to see luthiers so in-demand, but sucks for those of us waiting for custom work.


----------

